# The Andersons Humic DG Granular Soil Conditioner...



## BC7269 (May 27, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with this product? I'm planning on putting down in the next week or so.

https://andersonshumates.com/products/#HumicDG


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I asked for price at Advance Turf in Fishers. They had two different %. I think the higher % one had a better price. They both had to be ordered.


----------



## BC7269 (May 27, 2018)

Yeah, wish I could find local. Had to order online and it's about $25 shipping for 1 40lb. bag.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Advance Turf (126st & 37) is local and you could buy it from them. Place an order and then go pick it up when it gets there.


----------



## BC7269 (May 27, 2018)

Thanks..I may just do that.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I ordered a bag from amazon last year, I believe price was reasonable if you have trouble finding local. I saw a noticeable increase in vigor and health after application.


----------



## BC7269 (May 27, 2018)

Did you just put down the whole bag (40 lb) for your lawn size? Looks like your lot (13,500sqft) is about the same size as my lot? I was just going to put the whole bag down. Says the rate is anywhere from 40-200lb per acre.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Yep I put the whole bag.


----------



## BC7269 (May 27, 2018)

I just got down a 40lb bag. Here's the label for those interested....went down pretty easy, almost like Milorganite size pellets.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@BC7269 any noticeable improvement?


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

How does something like this compare with Jonathan Green Love Your Soil? I have crappy hard clay soil and am debating what product to try to soften it up a little.

Can this be done instead of core aerating?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

My opinion Love Your Soil is a superior product. More benefits other than just humid. Compare the labels to be sure.


----------



## BC7269 (May 27, 2018)

I could see some difference after putting it down. I'll continue to use it.


----------

